# Powdered Milk



## Timeloyd (May 22, 2006)

What is the best way to use Powdered Milk. I have alot but have trouble mixing it up so that it even tastes good. Also it clumps up sometimes. I use it powdered in my recepies, but cant figure out how to use it as a liquid so that it tastes like milk.


----------



## CharlieD (May 22, 2006)

IMHO it is impossible to make powder milk taste like real milk. But taht is just me, i am a milk conosouer (sp?) and can taste the diffrence in diferent brands of regularly produced milk.


----------



## Yakuta (May 22, 2006)

I agree with Charlie, powdered milk does not taste like real milk when stirred with warm water.  It has a peculiar sort of taste which is not close to real milk. 

I however do use powdered milk in a lot of Indian desserts I make and it works well.


----------



## Gretchen (May 22, 2006)

It just doesn't taste good.


----------



## Ishbel (May 22, 2006)

I always keep a small tin at the back of the pantry.  End up throwing it away without evening opening it, because the sell-by date has passed.  I just wouldn't like to be without milk at any time - it's a kinda safety blanket  

Luckily, we still get milk delivered to our doorstep each day, so I could count on less than the fingers of one hand, the occasions when I have had to resort to the powdered stuff (it's not nice at all, but better than nothing)


----------



## AllenOK (May 22, 2006)

You could mix the powdered milk with some sugar, cocoa powder, and a little salt, and you have hot chocolate mix.  If you want, I'll give you my recipe, although it needs tweaking.

You can also add a little of the dry powder to flour when you bake a loaf of bread, about a tablespoon or two.


----------



## skilletlicker (May 23, 2006)

Timeloyd said:
			
		

> What is the best way to use Powdered Milk. I have alot but have trouble mixing it up so that it even tastes good. Also it clumps up sometimes. I use it powdered in my recepies, but cant figure out how to use it as a liquid so that it tastes like milk.


1. It's an ingredient in several breads that I make occasionally.
2. I like Alton browns recipe for hot cocoa mix.
3. When I was a kid, my mom would mix it and keep it the ice box instead of, or in addition to, regular milk. Just mixed with tap water the stuff is awful. The trick is to refrigerate it for a while after mixing. It never tastes like milk exactly but I like the distinctive flavor it does have.


----------



## Constance (May 23, 2006)

I saved that recipe for Alton's cocoa mix, Skillitlicker. Thanks for the link. 

Powdered milk is great for things like bisquits, pancakes and skillet gravy. You can also use it to make your own buttermilk. 

Here is a site that has several good ideas for powdered milk, including a recipe for making buttermilk. I used to keep it on hand all the time for cornbread, etc. 

http://www.stretcher.com/stories/01/011126g.cfm


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 23, 2006)

If you put it in your bath it makes your skin really soft it,s a cheaper version of a milk bath.


----------



## auzzi (May 23, 2006)

Powdered Milk:  Instant Non-Fat Dry Milk Powder, Regular Non-Fat Dry Milk Powder and Dry whole milk powder.
Reconstituted milk doesn't taste the same as fresh whole milk.  In cooking, powdered milk performs just as well as fluid milk.

1 cup milk =  1 cup water +  1/8 cup Dry whole milk powder 
Mix regular powdered milk the night before using it. After a quick mix, there will still be lots of lumps. Refrigerate. By morning the lumps will have all dissipated into the liquid. Stir and use/serve. 
For immediate consumption: Fill your glass about 2 tb regular powdered milk. Pour in 1/3 c cold water while stirring. Mix until creamy then fill the glass with water.

1 cup milk =  1 cup water +  1/3 cup Instant Non-Fat Dry Milk Powder 
Fill measure with half the amount of cool water. Measure in the appropriate amount of dry milk powder. Stir to dissolve. Add the balance of the water called for above. The powder tends to dissolve more readily in cool water. Stir the milk a lot, to dissolve the milk powder.  Then let the milk sit for a little while and stir again.  The protein in the milk powder blends most easily if it gets a chance to stand after mixing. Powdered milk may be used immediately after mixing if desired.  For the best chill the milk for at least 4 hours or overnight.

Another method is to make a paste of the powder and some water: mash lumps and pour in the remainder of the water. Cold water is best.


----------



## ChiliBob (Apr 27, 2007)

Ok, you seem to have a good working knowledge of using this powdered milk stuff. I have a couple of questions for ya:
Why is used alot in bread recipes?
and
How can I substitute regular milk for it?

Locally, the stores only sell it in industrial sized boxes and it tastes bad. I would just as soon avoid the stuff. I use a bread machine often.


----------



## Chipotles (Apr 27, 2007)

I use powdered milk to make homemade chocolate bars. They are almost like the chocolate fudge, but way more delicious ... at least in my opinion.


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 27, 2007)

I've heard you can add a little vanilla to make it taste better for drinking.


----------

